# cyber instruction



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

The standard of latte art has got a little too high in my house and since there is never an oppotunity missed to gain a bit of practice, latte virgins can find it impossible to get near the machine, or left to play unhindered by experts.

So, I need a youtube video that is really good. Basic, clear, straight to the point instruction. Preferably one that doesn't worry unduly about flow, viscosity etc, I don't care. I just want to be able to muster up latte art without debate. And eventually, whip arse rather than milk

This has nothing to do with being naturally competative. At all.

Thankyou


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

if you have a quick look through the forum you will find some very helpful stuff like this

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?210-How-to-Pour-a-Rosetta/page3&highlight=pour+rosetta


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Two of the best


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

TSK to the rescue


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Stitched up Just ask the guy standing next to you - you know, the one with the beard and beret?


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Two of the best


Thank you, I am charging my iPad in prep


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Stitched up Just ask the guy standing next to you - you know, the one with the beard and beret?


I just get to watch him get another opportunity to improve. I'm going to have to master this


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

if he were there then that would be a viable option, me thinks the opportunity for practice is in the beardy ones absence


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

not sure i agree with the second video though. A flat white does not have to be made with a double risretto, it's just thats how many places seem to serve it, and 7-8oz is far too large for a flat white. Thats into latte territory! Also his latte art was crap









The first video is brilliant though, really superb milk skills on show there with gorgeous texturing, symmetry and definition.


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> if he were there then that would be a viable option, me thinks the opportunity for practice is in the beardy ones absence


That's exactly what I was thinking. I'm hiring a cow and renting a water well to do so. I'm more of a kinesthetic learner and it's the perfect opportunity to get near the machine unhindered. He will never know, until it's too late


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

haventadog said:


> Thank you, I am charging my iPad in prep


Talking of which??, have you tried applying the protective screen to a 3rg gen Kindle?? Trying to do this whilst reading this thread - men shouldn't multi-task, I know.


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Talking of which??, have you tried applying the protective screen to a 3rg gen Kindle?? Trying to do this whilst reading this thread - men shouldn't multi-task, I know.


 Funnily enough I did that last night whilst cooking dinner and refurbishing a grinder. It was seamless. No bubbles, perfectly smooth. I didn't even hurt myself with the grinder.

It's just being female


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

haventadog said:


> Funnily enough I did that last night whilst cooking dinner and refurbishing a grinder. It was seamless. No bubbles, perfectly smooth. I didn't even hurt myself with the grinder.
> 
> It's just being female


Reading this, makes me feel the male of the species is half way up an evolutionary cul de sac.


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

Really (raises eyebrows in mock surprise)?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

haventadog said:


> Really (raises eyebrows in mock surprise)?


Crying with laughter


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Reading this, makes me feel the male of the species is half way up an evolutionary cul de sac.





The Systemic Kid said:


> Crying with laughter


Both eyes at the same time? That's genius


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

haventadog said:


> Both eyes at the same time? That's genius


No, just the middle one - so don't mock


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> No, just the middle one - so don't mock


I'm not sure that I should respond to this. It could go anywhere


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

haventadog said:


> I'm not sure that I should respond to this. It could go anywhere


Hasn't it already??


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

To understand the concept of milk texturing, it pay's to clarify before hand the meaning of up, down, in and out.

Having gained a little 'insight' from Fabian, I have learnt that everything is up for interpretation.

Still, I must have done okay.

He said "It looks like it might taste alright"


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

'Meaning', 'insight' and 'interpretation' - simple? words that can easily get you into trouble!


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

I find opening ones mouth is generally treacherous


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

haventadog said:


> I find opening ones mouth is generally treacherous


Believe that's part of the Trappist order's philosophy.


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Believe that's part of the Trappist order's philosophy.


I'd struggle with the conversion vow


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

This little tip posted earlier this month may help a little


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> This little tip posted earlier this month may help a little


I like this. Thank you!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

View attachment 7837
I'm still enjoying the randomness, you get dragonfly angel nymphs


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

T ecatlinux said:


> View attachment 7837
> I'm still enjoying the randomness, you get dragonfly angel nymphs


Now that is a thing of beauty


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Two of the best


Those street smart videos are the bomb.

I disagree with Origin. Flat whites are 5.5-6oz max.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

shrink said:


> not sure i agree with the second video though. A flat white does not have to be made with a double risretto, it's just thats how many places seem to serve it, and 7-8oz is far too large for a flat white. Thats into latte territory! Also his latte art was crap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Traditionally" i.e. in Australia or New Zealand a Flat White is made with a double shot, not necessarily a double ristretto as I have seen coffee shops in Aus that make a decent cup of coffee but wouldn't have much clue about a ristretto using double shots. I would agree with Gary as well that 5-6 oz is the correct size, which is why places offering small medium and large flat whites do make me giggle.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

haventadog said:


> I'd struggle with the conversion vow


Have you ever tried proper Trappist monk brewed beer? they don't speak because they can't after drinking that stuff all day


----------

